# Project flats skiff. Need input



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have just gotten a 14 foot wenzel skiff to turn into a flats boat. I was messing with some cardboard trying to figure iut what I really want to do for decking g and such but I just can't decide. I figured this would be the best spot to find advice for my skiff. Any input or ideas would be greatly appreciated. I am 16 years old and on a budget.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Good Luck! Start with Pics and let us know how much you have to spend. 

If you have never restored a boat before then prepare to be humbled, spend too much money, get frustrated, start over, talk to a few more experts and then finally get it right.


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't have a specific budget. Just have to be realistic. I'm probably gonna do the project in stages for money reasons. I will be posting my progress there once i start


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That could turn out to be a cool boat. Can't wait to see your vision


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a Wenzel, search this site and you will find mine. I never added or removed anything from mine. If I had to do it over I think I would make a low deck in the front and use the chine that is on the inside of the hull to rest the new deck on. 

Mine was a great boat and they are pretty stable for their size.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

See this link.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6787119757/in/photostream/


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Nice boat.   You could make it work by just putting a tall platform on the low deck that is already in there and using a Cooler on the back bench for a poling platform.  Be sure and install something to anchor the cooler so it doesn't fall off.  

My first skiff was a john boat with a 3 step ladder on the bow, an Igloo cooler ratchet strapped to the back bench and an aluminum push pole.  

If I was 16 and wanted to make some awesome fiberglass mods to a boat I would try to find an after school / weekend job at a fiberglass shop and learn to work with the stuff.  It will only take you a few months to learn the basics.  If there wasn't a job at my local fiberglass repair shop I would offer to work for free in exchange for some materials and knowledge.


----------



## Boatdesigner (Dec 9, 2009)

I would just clean it up, make any repairs and go fishing. If a forward casting deck is important, I would just extend the one that is already there, being careful not to add too much weight. Good luck with it!


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey I'm 18 and im currently, saving up for an ipb 14, if I were you I would set a goal in mind( what type of fishing you want to do with this boat and what characteristics it needs to fulfill that job), start by just drawing out sketches, figure out what you need to get to your goal(money, knowledge,etc) plan the build out after you have these things figured out and set a budget. Take your time and before you know you'll be piling the flats in a sweet little skiff.


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the feedback! I have taken the rubrail and cleats off. Ihave decided that im going to extend the top bow further back, almost to the middle bench, cut that bench out and make the rest of the deck the level of the chine that goes down the boat. i hope that makes sense. im also going to raise the back bench almost to the top and im going to extend the sides of the bench back so i can mount a poling platform. i also plan on making gunnels and rod holders that go into the bow. havent decided what i am going to do for the drain but im definately going to have to fix it. this post might sound like jibberish but i am very excited to start working on my wenzel skiff


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice boat.

What I would do, is remove that center bench, extend that low front deck section a couple feet, add a casting platform and poling platform. I would roll gelcoat inside, and do some webbing using gelcoat and webbing solution. Then I would paint the outside using some AwlGrip or Interlux Perfection and call it a day. Or maybe even leave the center bench and attach a grab bar to the bench. Some nice clean paint inside and out will make a WORLD of difference. 


Remember that the higher up you are, the more tippier the boat will become. 

Find yourself any local shop that welds aluminum, have them make you platforms. A buddy of mine has had some made locally for under $100. You're probably best off buying aluminum tubing, cutting it to size, and having the metal shop bent and weld it together. It'll more than likely be MUCH cheaper. 


-Eric Estrada


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok so I've taken some more pictures of my skiff. I was in school today playing around on auto cad and this is where my head is at with my skiff.

here are some pictures I took of the bottom of the skiff. there are some rough patches in the fiberglass that i will have to fix.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like your design. Poling platform and you'll be ready to sneak up on them


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Nice boat.
> 
> What I would do, is remove that center bench, extend that low front deck section a couple feet, add a casting platform and poling platform. I would roll gelcoat inside, and do some webbing using gelcoat and webbing solution. Then I would paint the outside using some AwlGrip or Interlux Perfection and call it a day. Or maybe even leave the center bench and attach a grab bar to the bench. Some nice clean paint inside and out will make a WORLD of difference.
> 
> ...


 I'd like to know who that welder is. Iv'e been quoted $600-$800 around here. I would make the two hour drive.


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

I just went to pick up divinacell, fiberglass, and resin for my skiff today, i will hopefully be posting mixtures of my supplies this afternoon


----------

